# Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!​*
Leute ehrlich - ihr haltet euch für hart?
So richtig hart im Nehmen?
Ihr macht alles für euren Job?
Auch so richtig unangenehme Dinge?

Dann träumt weiter und guckt euch mal das Video an:
[youtube1]zgfpsupmu98[/youtube1]
https://youtu.be/zgfpsupmu98

Als ich das angeguckt habe - 4 Haken im Arm für 4 verschiedene Methoden, die wieder rauszukriegen - live, ohne Zittern in der Stimme, durch den Guide Kevin Newell, da hab ich beschlossen:
Ich bin gerne ein Weichei - von mir wirds NIE so ein Video zu sehen geben!!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Franky (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*

........... Und das auf nüchternen Magen......
Was hat der vorher genommen? Auf jeden Fall muss der 'ne gute Dosis Impf-Cocktail intus haben.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*

hör auf - ich hab ja schon vor Spritzen Angst - bin da auch auf nüchternen Magen drüber gestolpert heute morgen..

Aber der Kollege ist echt mal hart im Nehmen....


----------



## daci7 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*

Das schreit doch nach nem AnglerboarTV Video :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*

EBEN NICHT (mit mir als Hauptdarsteller!!)!!!

Wenn Du das aber vorführen willst zum Filmen:
Gerne ;-)))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Franky (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*

Solange die Kamera aufm Stativ steht, kann das Kamerakind ruhig in Ohnmacht fallen


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*

wer große Töne spucken will hier, wird gleich zum Hauptdarsteller erhoben ;-)))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*

Hm gibt unangenehmeres. Das sind ja noch "harmlose" Stellen, wo man nicht so besonders schmerzempfindlich ist. Fragt mal Leute, die sich an bestimmten Stellen piercen lassen...dann wisst ihr, was wahre Schmerzen sind :q

Trotzdem interessantes Video. Ich selbst hatte auch mal so nen "Unfall" mit einem Haken


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*



D1985 schrieb:


> Fragt mal Leute, die sich an bestimmten Stellen piercen lassen...dann wisst ihr, was wahre Schmerzen sind :q


Man muss ja nicht gleich in SM-Bereich gehen ...
:g:g:g
:q:q:q


----------



## grubenreiner (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*

Nö, muss man nicht. Kann man ruhig beim Angeln bleiben, ich denk da an  den Kollegen der sich mit Schwung in einen 20cm Wobbler inclusive 2  Drillingen gesetzt hat. Ein Drilling hat getroffen, durch die Hose,  durch die Unterbuxe, straight to the Cochones.

Da wär der Guide auch nicht mehr ganz so ruhig geblieben denke ich


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Nö, muss man nicht. Kann man ruhig beim Angeln bleiben, ich denk da an  den Kollegen der sich mit Schwung in einen 20cm Wobbler inclusive 2  Drillingen gesetzt hat. Ein Drilling hat getroffen, durch die Hose,  durch die Unterbuxe, straight to the Cochones.
> )




ach Du Sch....................................................
echt lieber nicht dran denken...

Gänsehaut - aber von der unguten Sorte ;-((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## Ulli3D (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*

Seit ich mal Probleme mit einem salzwasserfesten Drilling (am großem Rapala Wobbler) hatte, weiß ich meinen kleinen Bolzenschneider zu schätzen aber mir selbst so kleine Haken feiwillig ins Fleisch zu piksen, ich bin doch kein Masochist.


----------



## kati48268 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*



daci7 schrieb:


> Das schreit doch nach nem AnglerboarTV Video :vik:





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> EBEN NICHT (mit mir als Hauptdarsteller!!)!!!


Hallo?!

Die Rollen sind hier klar verteilt: |znaika:
§1 der ungeschriebenen Boardregeln.

*Franzl -> filmt* _(darf leise ins Mikro lachen)_
*Du -> agierst* _(und quikst)
_*Mods -> kontrollieren* _(und geben dir Punkte für unangemessene Flüche)
_*Wir -> gucken, grölen, kommentieren* _("Pussy" wird von mir kommen, also sucht ihr Anderen euch was anderes aus)
_


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*

V e r g i s s  e s!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phirania (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*

Gibt aber auch Spezi,die mögen es lieber im Auge..

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjowPqxmdDQAhWBuBQKHb0hBqEQFggqMAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.omfg.to%2Fwatch%2F9058-angelhaken-im-auge%2F&usg=AFQjCNE6jtUawJrCngEp41_qFmRV4bKtFQ&sig2=I30n7tyJEwx3ulcwlX_I2A


https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...WSqqWlU15u2b-RSbA&sig2=xTgN5gr8WPoXwd0Ai622_w


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*

ein kurzer Blick - und gleich weicheierig wieder raus...
brrrrr..................

Aber das war ja ein Unfall..

Der Kollege hier im Thread, der macht das absichtlich, um zu zeigen, wie man die Haken wieder rauspult..

Das nenn ich "harter Junge"


----------



## phirania (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*

Geht auch noch schlimmer,ist mir mal wiederfahren.
Der Drilling steckte in der Hand und der Hecht hing noch dran und zappelte wie verrückt.....#q:r#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*

können wir ja mal nachstellen und ich komm filmen ;-)))

DANN biste auch ein "harter Junge" ;-))))


----------



## phirania (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*

Da gabs mal irgendwo ein Filmchen,da hat sich so ein Typ auch Haken an allen möglichen Stellen selbst versenkt...
Vom Gesicht,Arm Beine und sonstwo.
Na ja wer Drauf steht...#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*

Sag ich ja-  besondere Sorte Mensch.


----------



## phirania (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> können wir ja mal nachstellen und ich komm filmen ;-)))
> 
> DANN biste auch ein "harter Junge" ;-))))



Nee,muß ich nicht noch mal haben...#d
Ok,die Schwester im Krankenhaus war zwar süss und nett.|rolleyes
Aber auf den Rest kann ich verzichten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*

siehste - wie ich:
'Weichei ;-)))))


----------



## phirania (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*

Nee,ich möchte nicht den Teufel in mir wecken....:q:q:q

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...pIiTLjgY1hNrj5Ezg&sig2=pD4yEw50A_QUMS3v2cc7Qg


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*

hmmmmmmmmmm ;-)


----------



## schlotterschätt (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*



phirania schrieb:


> Nee,ich möchte nicht den Teufel in mir wecken....:q:q:q
> 
> https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjQ1pr1qNDQAhVgOMAKHVStCmEQFghMMAc&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.menshealth.de%2Fartikel%2Fsado-maso-spielchen.16975.html&usg=AFQjCNG7DZ4UB4O5xpIiTLjgY1hNrj5Ezg&sig2=pD4yEw50A_QUMS3v2cc7Qg



Aber gegen Schmerzen gibt's doch was von Ratiopharm.......:vik:

http://static.zoonar.de/img/www_repository4/fb/04/f9/10_f2b33f22901139cbb24bfba4b23f2634.jpg


----------



## Semmelmehl (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*

ich bin der Meinung, mit dem Video stimmt was nicht.

Erstens braucht der Kollege schon sehr viel Kraft um die Haken in die Haut zu bekommen ... ich hätte scharfe Haken genommen ... aber wenn er so mehr Spaß dran hat, bitte.

Aber als er dann den Haken quasi samt Widerhaken aus der Haut reißt, sollte die entstehende Wunde bluten.
Macht sie aber bei ihm nicht ...


----------



## rippi (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*



Semmelmehl schrieb:


> ...
> Aber als er dann den Haken quasi samt Widerhaken aus der Haut reißt, sollte die entstehende Wunde bluten.
> Macht sie aber bei ihm nicht ...



Das kommt auch immer drauf an wo der Haken gerade steckt, mir ist mal ein Spinner knapp über der Augenbraue reingegangen, dass hat kaum geblutet. Trotz eine relativ großen Haken.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*

Fällt für mich in die Kategorie Schminktipps/Kosmetik!

Was da gezeigt wird, ist schwules Gefummel, kann man so machen, birgt aber die Gefahr einer Sekundärinfektion.

Auf die anschließende Desinfektion wird überhaupt nicht eingegangen. 
Meist sind ja Haken nicht steril und mit Fischeiweißen ist überhaupt nicht zu spaßen!

Besser ist, hier einen großzügigen Schnitt zu führen und die Wunde in der Fläche ausreichend keimfrei zu machen.
Als Jungangler so mit zehn-zwölf Jahren wollte man noch besonders hart sein und die jeweils aktuelle Poppe beeindrucken, da haben wir mal mit 'nem glühenden Eisen ausgebrannt, hinterläßt hässliche Narben und führt unter Umständen auch zu Wundbrand.

Heute schäle ich Haken mit einem scharfen!! Ausbeinmesser großflächig aus und desinfiziere anschließend für ca. 20-30 Sekunden mit einem Gasbrenner und, sofern bei der Hand, etwas Schießpulver.
Danach ein Schluck overproof, fertig ist die Laube.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Heute schäle ich Haken mit einem scharfen!! Ausbeinmesser großflächig aus und desinfiziere anschließend für ca. 20-30 Sekunden mit einem Gasbrenner und, sofern bei der Hand, etwas Schießpulver.
> Danach ein Schluck overproof, fertig ist die Laube.


Darf ich davon ein Video mit Dir drehen, Sten?
;-))))


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> und desinfiziere anschließend für ca. 20-30 Sekunden mit einem Gasbrenner....



#6

So mache ich das auch immer.
Ich liebe den Geruch von Kurzgebratenem einfach.......:k:l


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Darf ich davon ein Video mit Dir drehen, Sten?
> ;-))))



Wenn du deine Spätzle bei dir behalten kannst, sehr gerne!
:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*

pöhse ;-) 
Lass uns Termin machen ;-))))


----------



## Franky (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ...und desinfiziere anschließend für ca. 20-30 Sekunden mit einem Gasbrenner....



|bigeyes Hat einen gewissen Hauch von "Branding"...


----------



## kati48268 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Darf ich davon ein Video mit Dir drehen, Sten?
> ;-))))


*Darf ich bitte dabei den Gasbrenner halten??????????*

_Bittebittebittebittebittebittebittebittebi__ttebittebittebittebittebittebittebit__tebittebitte
bittebittebittebitte__bittebittebittebittebittebittebittebittebitte..._|laola:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *Darf ich bitte dabei den Gasbrenner halten??????????*
> 
> _Bittebittebittebittebittebittebittebittebi__ttebittebittebittebittebittebittebit__tebittebitte
> bittebittebittebitte__bittebittebittebittebittebittebittebittebitte..._|laola:



Da möchtest du dir aber vorher mit 'nem Mixery Mut antrinken, meine kleine Zährte!|smlove2:


----------



## Justsu (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Heute schäle ich Haken mit einem scharfen!! Ausbeinmesser großflächig aus und desinfiziere anschließend für ca. 20-30 Sekunden mit einem Gasbrenner und, sofern bei der Hand, etwas Schießpulver.
> Danach ein Schluck overproof, fertig ist die Laube.



:q:q:q 

Nachdem ich mir nach verschiedenen Hakenverletzungen sämtliche Gliedmaßen selbst amputiert habe (nur um ganz sicher zu gehen mir keine Sekundärinfektion einzufangen), habe ich das Problem komischerweise kaum noch!:vik:


----------



## phirania (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*

Nun ja zum Thema Gliedmaße....|kopfkrat
Wäre hier nicht so von Vorteil....:q:q:q

.https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...Zy7js12buWszE7EqA&sig2=nUld9zVI7lOAuUZ9EBJZZw


----------



## Nordan (30. November 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Heute schäle ich Haken mit einem scharfen!! Ausbeinmesser großflächig aus ..



Und beködert ist der Haken dann auch grad noch|uhoh:


----------



## thanatos (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*

na ja da wollte sich jemand so richtig wichtig machen ,
 war ja auch richtig beeindruckend wie er den billigschrott 
 sich in den arm gewürgt hat .:q
 Das wieder entfernen -wie dämlich kann man sich anstellen ;+ oder ist er extrem geizig ;+ und will die Haken weiterverwenden
 durchstechen -öhr abkneifen und rausziehen.
 wenn man jemand dabei hat die Haut straff spannen lassen 
 und dann ein beherzter ruck und basta #6
 Sten was bist du denn für einer -so ein desinfektionsaufwand-
 einfach ein schuß von dem Hochprozentigem drauf - oder fehlt der in deiner Ausrüstung ?
 aus Erfahrung  kann ich behaupten am schlimmsten sind die Häkchen 16 und kleiner im finger  :q


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*



Semmelmehl schrieb:


> ich bin der Meinung, mit dem Video stimmt was nicht.
> 
> Erstens braucht der Kollege schon sehr viel Kraft um die Haken in die Haut zu bekommen ... ich hätte scharfe Haken genommen ... aber wenn er so mehr Spaß dran hat, bitte.



Wenn der Arm vorher betäubt wurde, hätte er sich auch nen Wallerhaken reinknoten können.

Viel lustiger sind zb die Rückenstrahlen einiger Fische.
Ist mir dieses Jahr passiert mit nem 80+ Zander nachts beim Schuppen.
Mit dem Fischschupper nicht nur die Schuppen entfernt, sondern gleich noch den Kamm aufgestellt und im gleichen Zug mir den ersten langen Hartstrahl einmal komplett durch den Daumen gezimmert...ging hinten rein und vorn direkt neben dem Nagel wieder raus. |bigeyes
Wollt schon immer mal nachts um halb 3 inne Notaufnahme zum Daumen aufschneiden lassen|rolleyes


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Haken im Arm oder Finger? Hart - Härter - Angler!!*

Aaaaaaarrrrgh, das klingt ja mal echt widerlich #t So ein Flossenstrahl kann ganz schön dick sein, unten Richtung Stricknadelformat oder womöglich noch fetter...

Ich hoffe sehr, das ging gut aus?


----------

